# Getting broadcom wifi chip to work

## jordanwb

My Acer Aspire 5515 has a Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g PCI-E wifi chip. Following the instructions found on the gentoo-wiki I enabled all the kernel drivers. I emerged b43-firmware (after unmasking it and b43-fwcutter). I reboot and ran "ifconfig -a". I cannot find the wifi device. All that shows up is eth0, lo and sit0 (some IPv6 tunnel, dunno where that came from). What did I miss?

It's probably something very simple.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i b43

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i b43

# cat .config | grep -i ssb

```

----------

## jordanwb

```
Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-rc5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor_2650e-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 May 2010 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb utils vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
00:00.0 0600: 1002:7910

00:01.0 0604: 1002:7912

00:06.0 0604: 1002:7916

00:07.0 0604: 1002:7917

00:12.0 0106: 1002:4380

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4387

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4388

00:13.4 0c03: 1002:438b

00:13.5 0c03: 1002:4386

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 14)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:438c

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:438d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:05.0 0300: 1002:791f

02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)

05:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)
```

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:ec:dc:d5:f8  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:26 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
[    3.892369] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.892379] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.410996] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

[    4.426065] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

[    4.426085] b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
```

```
CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_BLOCKIO=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SDIOHOST is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y
```

----------

## jordanwb

I don't know what I did but I think I managed to get my wifi chip to work. If I knew how to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my WPA network I'd test it.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## jordanwb

```
JORDAN-LAPTOP jordanwb # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

JORDAN-LAPTOP jordanwb # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:10:35:BA:D5

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BRADNET"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000331ce048af

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1051ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0007425241444E4554

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020014000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1D:7E:53:38:3A

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Skidder"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000002ea6b5ed

                    Extra: Last beacon: 772ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0007536B6964646572

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020014000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:22:15:8E:FA:75

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Office-1"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000331cd53183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1322ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00084F66666963652D31

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180204F0000000

          Cell 04 - Address: 2E:24:81:B6:A1:05

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"hpsetup"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Extra:tsf=fffffdbc6311aac4

                    Extra: Last beacon: 823ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000768707365747570

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 06020000

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020011000000

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0C:41:AA:BB:09

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Intergalactic Salami"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000331d029cf4

                    Extra: Last beacon: 844ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0014496E74657267616C61637469632053616C616D69

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B9624B0486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C129860

                    IE: Unknown: DD050010180101

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:22:A4:0F:1F:11

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Beaudoin Artzone"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000033197e8181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1046ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001042656175646F696E204172747A6F6E65

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 07 - Address: 34:EF:44:7E:0B:A9

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=23/70  Signal level=-87 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BELL344"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000030024a1594

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1043ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000742454C4C333434

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:26:50:5D:0E:31

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=20/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"ENTERPRISE2"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000006632e5399d

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1044ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B454E544552505249534532

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:25:3C:C7:5D:21

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BELL416"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000331963f3f8

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1006ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000742454C4C343136

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:25:3C:49:2A:B1

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"jason"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000006633591e0f

                    Extra: Last beacon: 499ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00056A61736F6E

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:21:91:D9:11:3D

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"dlink"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000331948ff1e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 500ms ago

JORDAN-LAPTOP jordanwb #
```

"Intergalactic Salami" isn't mine.

----------

## hampel

I'm having the excact same card and getting the same error. Same config settings for B43 and SSB as shown. Anyone any ideas, what I have to do to get my card working?

----------

## jordanwb

Try enabling "Drivers for Broadcom PHYs" under Device Drivers->Network device support->"PHY Device support and infrastructure" in the kernel. As I said I forget how I got it working. I had bought a new laptop in June and it came with a Broadcom wireless chip, so I went on Ebay and bought a wireless chip by Atheros. All of Atheros' wireless chips are fully supported. It might be something to look into.

----------

